# Switch Web Browser Now Easily Accessible with Homebrew



## Reploid (Jan 21, 2019)

Is it a good browser anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

What would be the use of this? 

It’s a cool update don’t get me wrong, but why?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2019)

Sasori said:


> What would be the use of this?
> 
> It’s a cool update don’t get me wrong, but why?


Maybe you can watch pr0n in table-top mode when your TV is occupied


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 21, 2019)

Does the video player work?


----------



## XorTroll (Jan 21, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Does the video player work?


I think that <3.0.0 or something didn't have video support, but I'm on 5.1.0 and it's really cool!


----------



## Zumoly (Jan 21, 2019)

Sasori said:


> What would be the use of this?
> 
> It’s a cool update don’t get me wrong, but why?



I was asking myself the same thing.
But when I tried I realized I get to use my joy cons as remote when docked!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 21, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> I think that <3.0.0 or something didn't have video support, but I'm on 5.1.0 and it's really cool!


Weird. Video playback isn't working for me. I'm on 5.2.0

The web browser is super snappy though! Congrats. You do some great work


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Let me guess, lower firmware support only, as well as having the dongle to enter RCM mode?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Let me guess, lower firmware support only, as well as having the dongle to enter RCM mode?


No shit Sherlock, gold leaf is a home brew which needs you in order to use it access rcm once to launch your cfw. You can use the dns method tho.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> No shit Sherlock, gold leaf is a home brew which needs you in order to use it access rcm once to launch your cfw. You can use the dns method tho.



The DNS method? Oh, may I? Pretty sure you can't load apps or any kind of "backups" using just the DNS method, RCM method being the only way to load homebrew is never going to change. Softmods are 100% impossible on Switch, plain and simple.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The DNS method? Oh, may I? Pretty sure you can't load apps or any kind of "backups" using just the DNS method, RCM method being the only way to load homebrew is never going to change. Softmods are 100% impossible on Switch, plain and simple.


Love the optimism


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Love the optimism



Oh? Should I have been? Softmods are impossible, RCM will be the only method to load homebrew, because Nintendo wised up on the security. As for the 3DS, we merely got lucky with that despite the aggressive firmware updates. Switch is a different matter and RCM is the only reason I'm so cynical about ever hacking mine.

Am I wrong? If softmod was possible we'd have seen something by now.


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The DNS method? Oh, may I? Pretty sure you can't load apps or any kind of "backups" using just the DNS method, RCM method being the only way to load homebrew is never going to change. Softmods are 100% impossible on Switch, plain and simple.


There was one on 3.0.0! Pretty sure there's an exploit for 4.1.0-6.1.0 that enables homebrew access. However it needs to be chained so we haven't gotten a release yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> There was one on 3.0.0! Pretty sure there's an exploit for 4.1.0-6.1.0 that enables homebrew access. However it needs to be chained so we haven't gotten a release yet.



RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh? Should I have been? Softmods are impossible, RCM will be the only method to load homebrew, because Nintendo wised up on the security. As for the 3DS, we merely got lucky with that despite the aggressive firmware updates. Switch is a different matter and RCM is the only reason I'm so cynical about ever hacking mine.
> 
> Am I wrong? If softmod was possible we'd have seen something by now.


Sure there's not the same softmod capabilities but humans are amazing. With enough brainpower and creative thinking, they could find another way


----------



## Mythical (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


Just get a legit rcm jig and problem solved. They're mad cheap and on amazon
Also youtube works with the browser, but I haven't gotten netflix to run


----------



## cyndor (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


Lol you still haven't gotten cfw running on your switch? Last time your reason was that there were too many guides available  

Cool update even if I won't necessarily be using it much


----------



## Vaatu (Jan 21, 2019)

Goldleaf is awesome, I look forward to having an all-in-one tool like this so I don't need various apps.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 21, 2019)

videos work on the browser for 6.2 for me i have been watching anime all day


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The DNS method? Oh, may I? Pretty sure you can't load apps or any kind of "backups" using just the DNS method, RCM method being the only way to load homebrew is never going to change. Softmods are 100% impossible on Switch, plain and simple.


What's the reason for asking so "stupid" when knowing the plain and simple facts about the current Switch hacking Situation, or is this a low level engineer joke I'm not getting?


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


 am i missing something or did sircesm not say there will be a softmod with possible coldboot for <= 4.1.0?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2019)

SexiestManAlive said:


> am i missing something or did sircesm not say there will be a softmod with possible coldboot for <= 4.1.0?



How would one even find that post when there are so many pages and threads/


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jan 21, 2019)

Way more important feature for me is NSP dumping (than web browser). 
Now I have just one wish. When clicking on a title (in title management), show installed DLCs/updates and give the option to uninstall those instead of the whole game (but still keep that option).


----------



## Jonna (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The DNS method? Oh, may I? Pretty sure you can't load apps or any kind of "backups" using just the DNS method, RCM method being the only way to load homebrew is never going to change. Softmods are 100% impossible on Switch, plain and simple.


I don't think the developer of this homebrew can control that.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jan 21, 2019)

Wasn't there another homebrew that enabled the Webbrowser just recently released?

Edit nope that was just eshop with dns


----------



## zacchi4k (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh? Should I have been? Softmods are impossible, RCM will be the only method to load homebrew, because Nintendo wised up on the security. As for the 3DS, we merely got lucky with that despite the aggressive firmware updates. Switch is a different matter and RCM is the only reason I'm so cynical about ever hacking mine.
> 
> Am I wrong? If softmod was possible we'd have seen something by now.


People thought the exact same thing when 11.4 patched many exploits and downgrading on the 3DS, yet here we are with a method that works up to the latest firmware.
I don't see how the switch is different. There are surely exploits waiting to be discovered, I can bet whatever you want on that.


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 21, 2019)

zacchi4k said:


> People thought the exact same thing when 11.4 patched many exploits and downgrading on the 3DS, yet here we are with a method that works up to the latest firmware.
> I don't see how the switch is different. There are surely exploits waiting to be discovered, I can bet whatever you want on that.


Deja Vu only just got fully patched on 6.2.0! If it gets chained with other exploits we could potentially have CFW access on firmwares up to 6.1.0!


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh? Should I have been? Softmods are impossible, RCM will be the only method to load homebrew, because Nintendo wised up on the security. As for the 3DS, we merely got lucky with that despite the aggressive firmware updates. Switch is a different matter and RCM is the only reason I'm so cynical about ever hacking mine.
> 
> Am I wrong? If softmod was possible we'd have seen something by now.


One would not expect a patron to be a troll, but that's exactly what you are.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XorTroll said:


> I think that <3.0.0 or something didn't have video support, but I'm on 5.1.0 and it's really cool!


Doesn't work on 6.2 with sxos. Tried YouTube and YouTube mobile, iptv etc. No video playback


----------



## Arras (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, this is a great feature, but what's it doing in an NSP installer and not as a standalone thing?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2019)

Arras said:


> Don't get me wrong, this is a great feature, but what's it doing in an NSP installer and not as a standalone thing?


There are now similar, standalone versions of this particular feature that you can find here, if you want.

But from what I understand, GoldLeaf means to become more a multi-feature homebrew than just a simple NSP installer, and so this is just one feature of presumably many new features that will be developed for it.


----------



## XorTroll (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh yeah, I've received reports that video fails with SX OS


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.



Sooner or later we will have a installable exploit that runs much in the same way haxchi is on wii u. Its just a matter of time. I dont worry about when i just buy the games i really want to play and archive all the .nsp digital only stuff for when the switch is more conveniently hacked. everyone wants it now tho. Its like they wont use the switch after the next gen is out.. Oh yeah, i almost forgot they have to stay current........

Btw aint RCM mode the safest as it can be used even when the nand is bad or corrupted?


----------



## Powerful (Jan 22, 2019)

How do you use the browser I updated to .3 in atmosphere but see no way to use it?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 22, 2019)

Sasori said:


> What would be the use of this?
> 
> It’s a cool update don’t get me wrong, but why?



Because we can.


----------



## sith (Jan 22, 2019)

A new/better way to access the full native browser is great and makes goldleaf more attractive than ever if it already my goto over tinfoil cause it looks so good..

fact:
The switch is VERY EASILY exploitable. If anyone is waiting for something easier your going to be waiting a while. You are NOT going to damage your switch unless you are reckless.  A Atmosphere-Ns dongle is only $15, what, you live in ethopia but you got a switch? a usb-c cable, paperclip and ANY PC then. AutoRCM is great(throw away your paperclip.)


randomizer you cant really be scared to use rcm?? are you playing some sarcastic game? what could happen? mangled joycon rails? in case you are a gorilla they are like $5 to replace.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


The rails can easily be replaced if the pins do get ruined, and very cheaply too.


----------



## Agahniim (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't get why so many people don't see the use of a browser on switch...often I dont have any other device in reach to google something when I'm stuck in a game, this is so helpful. Thank you so much Xortroll


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jan 22, 2019)

XorTroll said:


> Oh yeah, I've received reports that video fails with SX OS


I would not bother with making it work on sxos. If sxos users want a web browser, then TX needs to code their own app & not steal code.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 22, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh? Should I have been? Softmods are impossible, RCM will be the only method to load homebrew, because Nintendo wised up on the security. As for the 3DS, we merely got lucky with that despite the aggressive firmware updates. Switch is a different matter and RCM is the only reason I'm so cynical about ever hacking mine.
> 
> Am I wrong? If softmod was possible we'd have seen something by now.



Uhm how about no? It takes way longer to find burnable exploits on a system The switch is a mere < 2 years old. There is not much to research for as long as non-mariko switches are still easily available. Ninty's implementation is still miles behind other competitors, and those got pwned too. (looking at you, iOS)


----------



## Zumoly (Jan 22, 2019)

Agahniim said:


> I don't get why so many people don't see the use of a browser on switch...often I dont have any other device in reach to google something when I'm stuck in a game, this is so helpful. Thank you so much Xortroll



It would be cool if the web browser was accessible outside the NSP cause you'll have to close your game in order to access it (currently).


----------



## shano (Jan 22, 2019)

Dont you need to connect to Nintendos servers to use this? I prefer to keep my Switch offline.


----------



## JupiterJesus (Jan 22, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> How would one even find that post when there are so many pages and threads/



Obvious troll is obvious, but good job hooking so many people. Minus one point for so many posts though. Less is more.


----------



## HugoAndore (Jan 22, 2019)

This would be awesome, if later updates include the ability to download thru the browser, and accessing it through nx-shell. and to dream an nsp/xcl installer thru gold leaf.


----------



## apfelsaft45 (Jan 22, 2019)

hello

does anyone know if netflix works with the browser ?

god bless yalll


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 22, 2019)

apfelsaft45 said:


> hello
> 
> does anyone know if netflix works with the browser ?
> 
> god bless yalll


I'll have to check that. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## m4xw (Jan 22, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> It would be cool if the web browser was accessible outside the NSP cause you'll have to close your game in order to access it (currently).


It already does work for nro, we PR'd it to libnx https://github.com/switchbrew/libnx/commit/8360e561c5e48f7a2a704df3c97657e0d879629b
That applet is a bit limited tho, feature wise.
Its up to others to implement it


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 22, 2019)

apfelsaft45 said:


> hello
> 
> does anyone know if netflix works with the browser ?
> 
> god bless yalll


I'm able to log on and get to the main menu. When I try to play anything though it comes up with system requirements. So no. Netflix does not work properly using the browser.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 22, 2019)

JupiterJesus said:


> Obvious troll is obvious, but good job hooking so many people. Minus one point for so many posts though. Less is more.


How the hell was I trolling? There's so many damn threads and pages, how in the blue hell was I supposed to find some alleged proof of a softmod?


----------



## eldavo2090 (Jan 23, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> How the hell was I trolling? There's so many damn threads and pages, how in the blue hell was I supposed to find some alleged proof of a softmod?


Dude you made damn clear that you don't want to put a lil bit of effort to hack your Switch and you only crying to get some attention... It's annoying.

This app is getting better and better, first USB installation and now web browser... That's cool! Hopefully it can play videos to watch some anime!


----------



## anhminh (Jan 23, 2019)

Unless it come with adblock, I wouldn't dare to touch it at all.


----------



## Miqote (Jan 23, 2019)

There's a standalone version here if you'd rather not install Goldleaf for personal reasons.



XorTroll said:


> Oh yeah, I've received reports that video fails with SX OS



YouTube doesn't work, MP4 videos do.


----------



## momin (Jan 23, 2019)

Would be wonderful to have some screenshots or video.

Thanks for the work guys!


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 23, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Does the video player work?


There is. Nintendrew used DNS to access browser with youtube (old vid about vr and smeech). Since GoldLeaf browser is pretty same this should work.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 23, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> There is. Nintendrew used DNS to access browser with youtube (old vid about vr and smeech). Since GoldLeaf browser is pretty same this should work.


What dns do I use then? The video playback isn't working


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 23, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> What dns do I use then? The video playback isn't working


Sorry,I can't help you a lot because I haven't got switch actually.


----------



## pcgeek52 (Jan 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> RCM only no doubt, I really don't like having to bridge the pin connectors with a dongle or paperclip just to enable homebrew. A lot can go wrong. With softmod, it's arguably a lot safer, it was with Wii and Wii U, even 3DS.


Now just want to throw in with autorcm you will only need to use the rcm jig one time, that's its. Not a continuous need.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 25, 2019)

Why doesn't Nintendo just make this available already? Makes no sense. 
The Vita has a browser, the 3DS has a browser, the Wii U has a browser, heck, even the PSP and DS had browsers! (You can go as far back as the Dreamcast and PS2 and still have browsers.)


----------



## Soraiko (Jan 25, 2019)

ichanged my profile pic....now its blank and my switch crashes if i click on it...what can i do how to restore it?


----------



## nifoc2099 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hmmm..nro gave my switch a fatal error. So, i installed using nsp. Works fine with 90DNS


----------



## raxadian (Jul 19, 2019)

Agahniim said:


> I don't get why so many people don't see the use of a browser on switch...often I dont have any other device in reach to google something when I'm stuck in a game, this is so helpful. Thank you so much Xortroll



You can get an online capable Smartphone that doesn't suck for 80 bucks or less if it is used and most people nowadays has Smartphones. 

And the Switch using a web browser does it makes it more risky to use. 

It might make it easier to install updates to Homebrew and so on but that's it.


----------



## jasonhk (Jan 18, 2021)

I like the browser feature,
Is it possible to add the URL command line parameter for the .nro?
I want to create the custom nro forwarder to launch the URL directly on the home menu.


----------



## Riuzaki1230 (Feb 11, 2021)

Is it safe to use the Browser? Will I get banned?


----------

